

What's going on with the Galaxy Note 3's region-locking - grannyg00se
http://www.androidcentral.com/galaxy-note-3-region-lock-more-details-emerge

======
jacquesm
Software to disable hardware functionality of stuff that you bought free-and-
clear should be illegal.

